# Solved: Start running slow until reboot



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Running win 2000 pro, with Firefox or IE, when I run the computer for a while it tends to "load up" or something. It starts running real slow and my browser buttons become invisible also pictures in websites are not displayed, just text of what the picture is supposed to be,(even yahoo home page). I tried deleting temporary files, cookies and history and doesn't fix my problem. If I shut down and restart, everything starts fresh and works fine. This isn't a major problem, just quite annoying to constantly reboot. This is an old HP computer that was given to me, not sure what all is in it except I've got about 15gb of hard drive space left out of 20gb. Is this "JUST THE WAY IT IS" or is there something I can do to make it better?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing it's a HP Pavilion, but it may be a different HP model name. Advise what the model name and the model number is. Also look on the sticker and advise what the product number is.

---------------------------------------------------------------

What's the processor speed and how much RAM does it have?

----------------------------------------------------------------

If you were given that computer with all the previous owner's crap in it, you should consider doing a hard drive format and fresh install of the operating system.

Depending on the model name and model number of that HP, it may be a good candidate for an upgrade to Windows XP.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Not sure about the processor, other than it is a Intel celeron if it's even the original. But the computer is a HP pavillion XG833, sys# P3987A, there is 128mb of RAM (like I said,old). The guy that gave it to me said he tried other versions of windows in it but it ran way too slow, so he kept the win2000pro. The power supply quit on me so I took one from another computer that didn't fit, so I used it as an external power source. The original top loading CD-ROM drive was replaced with a front loader, this machine is a bit of a hack but it works till I can afford to get my real computer fixed. The sticker on the case says Intel celeron, don't know what's inside though.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Product #P3987A confirms that desktop is a *HP Pavilion XG833*. Here is the HP support and software site for it.

According to the product specs site for that desktop, it's over 9 years old. It came with an Intel Celeron 766 MHz processor and 64 MB of RAM and Windows ME. It supports up to 512 MB of RAM and uses PC100 SDRAM modules.

If the processor was an Intel Pentium III 766 MHz and it was already maxed out with RAM and wasn't rigged like you say it is, I'd go for it and upgrade to Windows XP.

I've upgraded several old desktops that originally came with Windows 98SE or Windows ME. From my experience, Windows XP runs decently with an Intel Pentium III 733 MHz processor or faster and with 384 MB of RAM or more.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties. What's listed for the amount of RAM?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

On the general tab it says 129,520KB RAM. Thanks for responding, does this mean that this slowing thing is normal and I just have to deal with it? It's not a huge problem, just sucks when I'm in the middle of something and have to wait for a lengthy reboot. Appreciate your time, I notice you're from Fl., I used to live in Sanford Fl. Seminole Co., I'm in Ca. now or should I say Northern Mexico.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

storkfmny said:


> On the general tab it says 129,520KB RAM.


That desktop currently has 128 MB of RAM and has either a single 128 MB module or 2 - 64 MB modules. I would increase the RAM to 256 MB or 512 MB.

128 MB modules sell for $9.98 apiece and 256 MB modules sell for $19.98 apiece at the MemoryTen site. I've been using this site for years and just recently bought some PC100 modules for an old HP desktop.

Buying and installing matching modules eliminates the risk of incompatibility between modules.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Do you know how to submit a HijackThis log here?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your time, I think I will go for the 256mb mem upgrade, 20 bucks isn't bad. I know nothing about Hijackthislog. or whatever it is.

If I pull this thing apart and see what kind of memory is in there, can I match it up to keep existing memory plus another module, or is it better to just put new memory in it? Is memory a plug and play kind of thing or does it get pain in my *** rating?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

storkfmny said:


> Thanks for your time, I think I will go for the 256mb mem upgrade, 20 bucks isn't bad. I know nothing about Hijackthislog. or whatever it is.
> 
> If I pull this thing apart and see what kind of memory is in there, can I match it up to keep existing memory plus another module, or is it better to just put new memory in it? Is memory a plug and play kind of thing or does it get pain in my *** rating?


Personally, I'd increase it to 512 MB, but 256 MB is definitely better than 128 MB.

I recommend buying matching modules so there's no risk of incompatibility between modules.

Removing and inserting modules is easy - as long as there's enough room inside the case to do it without having to remove one or more parts first.

There's a white plastic lever on both sides of the slot. Pushing down on them causes the module to pop loose.

Inserting a module is just the opposite. You push down on both corners at the same time until it snaps into place.

Make sure that the notches in the module match up with the raised areas in the slots before you apply downward pressure so you don't damage the row of contacts.

Go here and scroll down to steps #5 and #6.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you think a memory upgrade will solve my problem? And if it is a memory problem, isn't there anything I can do to just dump the overload in the memory somewhere instead of rebooting? It seems that if indeed that is my problem, when I reboot, everything clears then it would seem that I would be able to maybe create a dump file or something of that nature. Isn't there a way to do the same thing that the reboot does, while the machine is running clear any congested memory?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HijackThis 2.0.2*.

Close all open windows first, then install it in its default location.

Start it, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan completes in 30 seconds or less and the log appears, save the log, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:38:34 PM, on 4/15/2010
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv42.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260999871131
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54Gv42SVC - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 3537 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HijackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished and the log entries appear, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\system32\igfxtray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\system32\hkcmd.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"

O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm*

After you confirm that you've selected the correct log entries, click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HijackThis, then restart your computer.

Start HijackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished and the log appears, save it.

Return here, then copy-and-paste the new log here.

Run your computer for awhile, then advise me if it's running any better.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:29:17 AM, on 4/16/2010
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv42.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1260999871131
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54Gv42SVC - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 2824 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The log looks good now.

Unless you have any question, I'm done with you.

The extra RAM will help with speed and performance.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storkfmny (Apr 10, 2010)

Everything seems OK so far, thanks for your help and time.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

